# What is meant by "Hymn Tune" in capital letters



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Can anyone explain what is meant by a "Hymn Tune" in this review:

http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=968

I've already tried Wikipedia unsuccessfully. I don't need to know, I'm just curious.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

It's in reference to Symphony No. 1 aka Symphony on a Hymn Tune, of Virgil Thomson. The Symphony contained variations on various hymn tunes including _How Firm A Foundation_, _Yes, Jesus Loves Me_, and others.

A CD of this appears to be available on Amazon.

WikiPedia has this on Virgil Thomson.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh, I see. When it said "recorded a Symphony on a Hymn Tune," I thought this meant recording a symphony on something called a "Hymn Tune." I didn't realize it was part of the title.

It would help if Classics Today used italics for titles.


----------

